# Alberta



## BrackensMum (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi everyone, could anyone please let me know if/where is a good place to live in Alberta. I know anywhere is what you make of it yourself but any advice would be most welcome, thank you in advance.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

You should probably come visit and make that decision yourself.

Edmonton and Calgary are the two biggest cities.


----------

